# gleitender Überlauf



## Meister Eder (8. Juni 2001)

so tach erstmal,

ich bin grad an einem bild und komm da einfach nicht weiter, weil ich an einer stelle hänge die ich nicht hinkriege. wie schaffe ich es dass die blaue fläche in die violette ohne sichtbare stufen überläuft? hab schon alle ebenenoptionen gecheckt, hab´s mit dem airbrush tool und dem wischfinger versucht, klappt aber nicht.

für tipps wäre ich sehr dankbar !         :| :|


----------



## rush (8. Juni 2001)

wie wärs wenn du den hintergrund (also das blaue und das violette) in graustufen machst, und dann nen farbverlauf benutzt...? :O  die restlichen farbkorrekturen könntestse ja dann hinterher machen...

d!


----------



## Meister Eder (8. Juni 2001)

nene das geht so nicht.
ich hab das blaue ja aus dem violetten mit dem lasso werkzeug ausgewählt und dann eingefärbt.


----------



## Scalé (8. Juni 2001)

Also wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe ist es nicht so schwer.
Arbeite mit Ebenen Masken.
Tuts dafür gibts auf http://www.akclan.de.vu oder http://www.mmb-world.de


----------



## theLMF (8. Juni 2001)

*Frage*

Und wie würde es gehen wenn ich ein Bild hab und dieses soll dann in hintergrund überlaufen - wie geht dem (bitte bringt nicht den tipp mim wischfinger)


----------



## Scalé (8. Juni 2001)

schau dir ein tutorial zu den ebenen masken an. Damit geht das


----------



## -H- (8. Juni 2001)

vorweg: Der beste Weg ist  -wie Head schon sagt-  über Ebenenmasken.

sollten die Teile noch in unterschiedlichen Ebenen sein, kannst du mit dem Radiergummi nochwas machen  .

Dann möchte ich auf die Möglichkeit hinweisen "weiche Auswahlkanten" zu erzeugen (weil das ja mit dem Lasso ausgewählt  und dann umgefärbt wurde).

Wenn aber schon alles zu spät ist und der ganze kram auf die Hinergrundebene reduziert wurde, gibt es halt nur noch unschöne Maßnahmen:

Man könnte mit dem Stempelwerkzeug bei 30-40% Deckkraft noch ein bissi was machen.
Oder mit dem Airbrush per Farbton/ Sättigung einen Verlauf reinmalen.

H


----------



## theLMF (9. Juni 2001)

*H MMM*

Aber des mit den Ebenen macht man schließlich doch mit dem Verlauf und da kann man nur gerade übergänge hinkriegen!°!!!!


----------



## -H- (9. Juni 2001)

*?*

Wie jetzt? Man muß doch nicht zwingend mit dem Verlaufswerkzeug arbeiten. Du kannst ja einfach den gaußschen Weichzeichner benutzen um Übergänge in beliebiger Form zu erzeugen.

gruß
H


----------



## ghaleon (9. Juni 2001)

jup un mit dem radiergummi


----------



## Meister Eder (9. Juni 2001)

hmmm...
danke für die tips. aber das mit den ebenenmasken funzt irgendwie nicht so richtig. da kann man ja nur mit der deckkraft spielen. ich will ja einen ganz weichen, so gut wie unsichtbaren überlauf. mit weicher auswahlkante sieht es schon besser aus, aber immer noch nicht so wie ich mir das vorstelle.  *heul*


----------



## ghaleon (9. Juni 2001)

dann check ich net so ganz was du willst


----------



## Scalé (9. Juni 2001)

@Meister Eder:
wie? mit ebenen masken und nen verlauf kriegste supi übergänge hin ohne kannten usw.
Hmm Diese Masken sind wie ein Bild im Graustufen Modus. Schwarz heist ganz durchsichtig und weis heist völlig undurchsichtig. Und alles zwischendrinn geht stufenlos so weiter.
Du kannst mit so ziemlich allen werkzeugen und effekten arbeiten.
mal ein sehr einfaches beispiel:
http://www.laux-privat.de/AK/Masken/Masken3.jpg
sind 2 bilder einfach mit nem verlauf zusammengefügt (hab jetzt kein besseres gefunden).


----------



## Meister Eder (9. Juni 2001)

thx leute. hab´s hinbekommen. ganz altmodisch mit hilfe der bewegungsunschärfe, gaußer weichzeichner und dem airbrush mit ein bissl unterstützung des radiergummies.

danke für den tipp mit den ebenenmasken. muss ich mir unbedingt mal bei gelegenheit genauer reinziehen.

also cya !

                           :|  :|


----------



## Scalé (9. Juni 2001)

Ok dann zeig mal das ergebniss


----------



## Jan Seifert (9. Juni 2001)

ich habe das hier noch gefunden, kann ja sein das du das meinst
http://www.interritor.de/hpv4/tutorials/ueberblenden.html


----------



## Meister Eder (10. Juni 2001)

so sieht dann das ergebniss aus. lasst euch von der komischen farbgestalltung der ausrufezeichens nicht irritieren, werd ich noch ändern. ging ja schließlich nur um den überlauf.


----------

